# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Afbouwen van Lexapro

## Sillyme

Wie kan mij vertellen in hoeveel tijd je Lexapro 20 mg kunt afbouwen? Ik denk dat het langzaam moet gebeuren, maar hoe langzaam?

----------


## Wendy

Voor zover ik weet kun je met 4 weken langzaam Lexapro afbouwen. Als je sneller afbouwt, kun je last krijgen van ontwenningsverschijnselen.

----------

